# clear vinyl bumpers for cabinet doors??



## tzab (May 29, 2013)

Howdy! Anybody have any ideas on where I can find some clear vinyl cabinet door bumpers that are thicker than 5mm? I need 6.35mm height or a little more.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

If you are located in the US or Canada, Lee Valley should have what your need. Next place to try would be Woodcraft, then Rockler.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/hardware/page.aspx?cat=3,40993&p=41285


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

There some square ones at Home Depot.


----------



## tzab (May 29, 2013)

*bumpers found!*

A previous poster was talking about a group buy for some bumper feet for cutting boards and included a link to bumperspecialists.com. Great site if anybody needs any kind of bumper!


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Not sure about lately, but Radio Shack stores used to carry an assortment as they were great for putting under their shelf speakers and assorted boxed electronics.


----------

